

Anyone know of innovative startups that allow users to create websites? - andrewstuart

I'm currently plodding through Wordpress but I can't help wondering if some startups have recently made some really exciting and innovative tools to allow an end user to put together a great looking website.<p>Does anyone know of any startups that have recently put together innovative and exciting tools for end user site building?<p>I'm building a fairly simple site which describes a software product.  Maybe six to eight pages in total.
======
stevenwei
There are a ton of these out there. Useful for building landing pages without
much effort.

Look at:

<http://www.weebly.com/> <http://www.snappages.com/>

------
dageroth
<http://www.jimdo.com> is another one.

Posterous creates a webpage for you consisting of your social media
activities, blog posts, etc. and you can post easily via Mail.

------
adaugelli
Stick with WordPress and use some of the third party themes specifically
designed for this - WooThemes has some great themes designed specifically for
this case use.

<http://www.woothemes.com/2009/06/featurepitch/>
<http://www.woothemes.com/2010/05/inspire/>
<http://www.woothemes.com/2009/08/coffee-break/>

------
amock
Hypernumbers <http://hypernumbers.com/> has an interesting way of building web
pages.

